
Hackaday Trims Its Own Resistors - szczys
http://hackaday.com/2017/04/10/hackaday-trims-its-own-resistors/
======
szczys
I've heard of hand trimming before but never seen it. This technique uses a
hand file to get precise resistance values. Works great on through-hole parts,
didn't work at all on surface mount parts.

